# Pic request : Surefire M3 with SW01 and SW02 (pics of the stock version inside)



## tino_ale (Feb 18, 2007)

Guys,

I'm not quite sure if this is the right place for pic request :huh2: I hope it is...

I'd like to see some pics of the M3 with the SW01 (smaller version) switch and the SW02 one.

I can't make up my mind on which looks better on the M3. The SW01 certainly looks/is more rugged, but the SW02 is not bad either!

I have never had a SW02 in hands, can someone coment on the black part surrounding the rubber boot? What is it made of? Does it have a good quality feel? Is the light activation still easy?

Thanks guys!

For a starter, I give you pics of my stock SF M3 with scalloped bezel :naughty: :


----------



## Size15's (Feb 18, 2007)

tino_ale said:


> I have never had a SW02 in hands, can someone coment on the black part surrounding the rubber boot? What is it made of? Does it have a good quality feel? Is the light activation still easy?


The black part of the SW02 (and Z48/Z49) _IS_ the rubber shroud. In my opinion it does have a quality feel to it - the rubber is quite firm yet has some give (flex) in it. In order to activate the constant-on mode by clicking the push button pressure switch you have to intend to so your thumb has to be in a position such that it can push down inside the shroud to click the switch. Otherwise the momentary function can be accessed holding the flashlight in the normal way. The rubber shroud prevents/reduces the ability to activate the light by unintentionally touching of the switch (say for example from the side or by banging the switch into something, or something into it)

Al


----------



## tino_ale (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the comment!

Anyone has pics of these combo? (the M3 with SW01 is the one I can't find a picture of)


----------



## Patriot (Feb 19, 2007)

It's a nice switch and tough but does make my M3 noticably longer. Since I actully carry it from time to time, I'd almost be tempted to go with the shorter one if I could to it over again. Don't have any pictures for you though.


----------



## Paladin (Feb 19, 2007)

Don't overlook the Z48 tailcap. My flashlightcrackdealer suggested them when I asked about buying the SW02. A little less bulk, and about half the price of the SW02, with the same internals.

Paladin


----------



## jumpstat (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice Lineup Paladin!!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 19, 2007)

its nice to know Z48 and SW02 has the same internal

they are more reliable than the *regular* clickie, right?


----------



## BBL (Feb 19, 2007)

stockae92 said:


> they are more reliable than the *regular* clickie, right?



I never even once heard a report of a Z48/Z49/SW02 failing. The only negative thing was, that some of them had a higher resistance with age. I would say, those switches are much more reliable than the 'civilian' clickies (Z57&co)


----------



## Strauss (Feb 19, 2007)

I really like the feel of the M3 in hand. Congrats on your nice light! If I didn't have my modded TL-3, I would think about picking up one of those for sure.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 19, 2007)

BBL said:


> I never even once heard a report of a Z48/Z49/SW02 failing. The only negative thing was, that some of them had a higher resistance with age. I would say, those switches are much more reliable than the 'civilian' clickies (Z57&co)




The latest versions of the Z57 & Z61 seem to be better performers.


----------



## Size15's (Feb 19, 2007)

Note that the Z57 (HA), Z61 (Black HA), and Z68 (Black HA & shrouded) are for the E-Series.

The Z58 (HA) and Z59 (BK) (and the U2's Black HA TailCap) are for the standard body SureFires such as the M2 and 6P.

If you like you can consider the Z58 the compact (non-rubber-shrouded) version of the Z48,
and the Z59 the compact (non-rubber-shrouded) version of the Z49.

You can determine whether the Z57/Z61/Z68 & Z58/Z59/(U2 TailCap) are the current (latest version) by the white (rather than black) internal switch component(s).

Al


----------



## tino_ale (Feb 19, 2007)

Guys, thanks for the complete info,

but I want to stick with either SW01 or SW02 switch. I could find pics of an M3 with SW02 switch, but not with the very rare SW01 (smaller version). I'm still hunting a pic this particular combo.


----------



## tino_ale (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok, here is a pic of the M3 with SW02 tailcap (photo from MSaxatilus):






Here is what I get after a dirty image tweak:






Should be pretty close to a SW01 I presume... So what do you think? :naughty:


----------



## Size15's (Feb 19, 2007)

If you hadn't have told us I doubt I would have realised the first image had been photoshopped!


----------



## benchmade_boy (Feb 19, 2007)

i have a pic of one saved in my pictures but i am to stupid to post them, can someone please tell me how?

thanks!


----------



## benchmade_boy (Feb 19, 2007)

ok go here www.surefirekorea.com then go to accesories, then tailcaps, then to the sw02, then a little ways down the page they have a good pic.


----------



## tino_ale (Feb 20, 2007)

:huh2: :huh2: :lolsign: 

Only the second image is tweaked, the first one is genuire from another member!



Size15's said:


> If you hadn't have told us I doubt I would have realised the first image had been photoshopped!


----------



## KnOeFz (Feb 20, 2007)

Mogomadness has some different tailcaps showing in the back of the picture in post #1 here:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=146492


----------



## Size15's (Feb 20, 2007)

tino_ale said:


> :huh2: :huh2: :lolsign:
> Only the second image is tweaked, the first one is genuire from another member!


I do apologise - I was attempting a 'joke'.


----------



## sween1911 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a Z49 on the light in my bag....

Z49 + 3P Clone + Black Lighthound Detonator + BOG 3W.

What I -LOVE- about it is I can grab it and use it without playing with the tailcap to "unlock" it. The shroud is pretty stout. Between the shroud and the amount of force necessary to press the button down, it's just about perfect. It makes the "combat grip" iffy to use. Better to go with standard Harries method if using with a handgun.


----------



## tino_ale (Feb 20, 2007)

I had a doubt... look at my location you'll understand why I didn't catch everything  


Size15's said:


> I do apologise - I was attempting a 'joke'.


----------



## sween1911 (Feb 20, 2007)

tino_ale said:


> I had a doubt... look at my location you'll understand why I didn't catch everything



Don't point that out to Al!!!

... too late.


----------

